# Fun With Antique Saddles



## Larmo63 (Nov 16, 2012)

A Persons Racer, a turn of the century "project" in flux, and a Troxel "Eazy" full mens touring saddle.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Side shot of the "project" saddle*

I've been fooling around with parts and pieces from a few castoffs, and this is what I came up with. I'm cutting and
forming it into a narrow c.1908-1914 more elegant seat. Without the from spring, it could be a bit more of a "racer" look.


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 16, 2012)

*Did you cut it already?*

I would leave about a .375" lip extra and hammer the edge over a piece of round steel Rod to get a new rounded edge, looks like you making custom seats now.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 16, 2012)

It will be rounded, like it is now. 

Just a bit of tap, tap, tap......


----------



## Wcben (Nov 16, 2012)

Cool!  I'm going to re-create my Rubberneck saddle so the the original can stay that way...it's almost 120 years old, I just can't take it apart.....


----------



## sam (Nov 17, 2012)

if you deside to cover it--try using a carpet underlayment pad for the padding.


----------



## F4iGuy (Dec 7, 2012)

*SO...*

..where did you get with this project? I need a couple winter projects and this looks like a good one!


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 7, 2012)

I just got a really nice old Troxel from Bri......

Dang, too many choices...


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 8, 2012)

Here's a good article on recovering a tensioned saddle like the Persons Racer:
http://www.lfgss.com/thread22715.html
It is important to use vegetable tanned leather- chrome tanned will not mold into shape and stay there.


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 8, 2012)

Interesting thread......Wow, he really went all out on that thing.

Thanks for posting that.


----------

